# HAAAA!! I almost pee'd myself.



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 11, 2013)

http://memphis.craigslist.org/bik/3793084708.html


I don't have the heart to tell him the truth.


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

That's great stuff,LOL! The grips and the bar foam likely came off the same kids bike, you have mountain bike tires and no fenders means it won't hinder the clearance of the tires. Yep, 200 is a solid deal


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 11, 2013)

It's a nice frame. I'd give him $20 for the frame and fork.


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2013)

....You can't polish a turd........


----------



## bikewhorder (May 11, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ....You can't polish a turd........




That's not true, I polished my Brat last weekend, I couldn't believe the difference.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ....You can't polish a turd........




Actually, if turd studies Polish,  passes the test, and has a Polish sponsor, the turd can indeed become Polish through conversion.


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2013)

Dave! Are you saying people of Polish descent are ...........


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave! Are you saying people of Polish descent are ...........




NO! I'm saying that if YOU study hard, pass the test, and get a Polish sponsor, YOU too, can become a Polish convert.


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

I'm Polish by default! My people came from Danzig Germany, borders changed and Danzig is now Gdansk Poland . What exactly this has to do with an ugly JC Higgins bike I'm not sure.


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> NO! I'm saying that if YOU study hard, pass the test, and get a Polish sponsor, YOU too, can become a Polish convert.




See what you do to me Dave?


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

OldRider said:


> I'm Polish by default! My people came from Danzig Germany, borders changed and Danzig is now Gdansk Poland . What exactly this has to do with an ugly JC Higgins bike I'm not sure.




Ask Brian, he started it in post #4. I was just trying to help out by trying to be informative and a useful CABE member. Are you saying that you're willing to sponsor Vince?


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

Keep Vince on your side of the fence!


----------



## bricycle (May 11, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That's not true, I polished my Brat last weekend, I couldn't believe the difference.




I almost bought a Brat new...thought they were cool!


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That's not true, I polished my Brat last weekend, I couldn't believe the difference.




Polish or German, either is fine with me. Just please, NO sauerkraut!!!!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 11, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ....You can't polish a turd........




Apparently you haven't seen them do it on Mythbusters.

Polishing a Turd


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Apparently you haven't seen them do it on Mythbusters.
> 
> Polishing a Turd




Well, that settles that!


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

We have run the full gamut on this thread.......discussed a crappy bike, we talked turds with Dave, Bri and Stinky, people of Polish descent came up in this thread, I rambled about being a German Polack, we discussed Vince's pending immigration to Canada...... where do we go from here?


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2013)

You forgot "Dave inserts foot in mouth by saying you could make turds into Polish people".lol


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Actually, if turd studies Polish,  passes the test, and has a Polish sponsor, the turd can indeed become Polish through conversion.




Dave,Dave,Dave.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

vincev said:


> Dave,Dave,Dave.




Well...they can!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2013)

At least your not picking on Italians.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

vincev said:


> At least your not picking on Italians.




I was going to mention the fact that you should be happy that I was otherwise occupied.


----------



## fatbike (May 11, 2013)

Really! No one want s that cool JC Higgins Mountain bike?


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> NO! I'm saying that if YOU study hard, pass the test, and get a Polish sponsor, YOU too, can become a Polish convert.




Dave, you kept me mildly entertained until I read this, I'm busting a gut!


----------

